# Congratulations to our RL-p18 Winners!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:fireworks2: Congratulations to members *John Simpson* and *Mongrel714*... each win a SoundSplinter RL-p18 driver! :fireworks1:

Compliments of SoundSplinter and the Shack!

http://www.soundsplinter.com/images/rlp18-bottom-right-image.jpg



























:dancebanana: arty: :woohoo:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

A _huge _thanks to Mike at Soundsplinter, and Sonnie for organising the competition!

Book your trip next year to Tasmania to hear the results!


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

WOW!!! Many thanks to Mike at Sound Splinter, I will tell everyone of your company and the wonderful product you produce! And to Sonnie, thanks to you and everyone at Home Theater Shack for this wonderful prize, I have really enjoyed my short time here and look forward to many years of fun and great sound! Aaron


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations fellas!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats to you both,.. hope you enjoy them. Please let us all know what you end up doing with them.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I am anticipating some large subwoofer build threads in the comming weeks :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

bob1029 said:


> Yes, I am anticipating some large subwoofer build threads in the comming weeks :bigsmile:


x2 I cant wait!


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats all around. Looks like some nice equipment.


----------

